# How long have you been a PerC member?



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

How long have you been drinking coffee at this virtual establishment?


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

6 months, though I prefer cappuccino. I did have to excuse myself for a few months in order to get a bit of fresh air.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

About a month.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Six months to the day actually. My join date says November 16th.

However, I've only been posting since April 27th I think. And already I have over 700 posts. I'm kind of embarrassed. Guess I just fell in love with the place. :laughing:

(Orders another latte.)


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Six months to the day actually. My join date says November 16th.
> 
> However, I've only been posting since April 27th I think. And already I have over 700 posts. I'm kind of embarrassed. Guess I just fell in love with the place. :laughing:
> 
> (Orders another latte.)





RandomNote said:


> About a month.


Wow, you guys make me feel like a slacker. Why would you be a bit embarrassed? This is a great place (better than Starbucks at least).


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Praying Mantis said:


> Wow, you guys make me feel like a slacker. Why would you be a bit embarrassed? This is a great place (better than Starbucks at least).


Well, 700 posts in three weeks seems a bit much to me. :laughing:

But then again, I do have a lot of time on my hands, plus I like to post corny one-liners so it's not hard to run up the post count.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Praying Mantis said:


> Wow, you guys make me feel like a slacker. Why would you be a bit embarrassed? This is a great place (better than Starbucks at least).


Im moving pretty slow actually, a little over 400 post in a month isnt much especially with such an active forum.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

RandomNote said:


> Im moving pretty slow actually, a little over 400 post in a month isnt much especially with such an active forum.


Yeah, but at least you aren't like me with a little over a hundred posts, and a bit less of thanks, to show after 6 months. Actually, what I'm fishing for here are the "Thanks".


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I just posted stuff i thought was funny at a certain moment and got some thanks for it you could try that.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

almost two years


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Join Date: 08-23-2009


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Going on 4 years

May 24, 2009


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

since twenty-ten..been quite a ride!


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Scary, I'm at exactly 6 months today. And I only just saw the poll; I didn't see it earlier and wait for it to be 6 months exactly :tongue:


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Almost one year


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Praying Mantis said:


> Wow, you guys make me feel like a slacker. Why would you be a bit embarrassed? This is a great place (better than Starbucks at least).


I've never been to Starbucks. Stuff like this happens when you go there in Canada:










:dry:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Almost a year, this month.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been here since 2008, back when PerC was still new and didn't have very many members yet. Somehow, even through some rough times where I considered leaving, I couldn't bring myself to stay away for very long, and I will probably continue coming here for the rest of my life, unless PerC shuts down before then. I've been accused of being addicted.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Dozens of days.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

Fairly new here. Found out about PerC when looking up more information about my personality type.
Actually I wished more people knew about this place.


----------

